# festool fastener solution.. 12 drawer sortainwr?



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

Im looking for a better way to carry a stock of fasteners used on a daily basis from job to job. I dont want to carry huge box quanitys just a box of each at the most.. (more like a handfull & job left overs)

Currently im using a 5 gal bucket with the drop-in inserts that stack..

Ive been looking at sortainers lately. Really want one...

Im thinking the 12 drawer festool sortainer. Probably with each drawer seperated in half so i have 24 compartments.

What do you guys think? Suggestions? Size suggestion?

This is what i like to have on hand.

1 1/4-3 1/2 coated deck screws

3/4-1 1/2 mcfelley square head screws

2-3 1/2 spax screws

2 1/2 cabinet hanger screws

1 1/4&2" drywall screws

Trim head screws 11/4

Teks & asstd self tapers

Roofing nails

Kreg screws 11/2
&plugs

Assorted Tapcons 

Mushroom head hit pins

Concrete anchors, drop in and stud type 1/4-1/2"

Recomendations and pictures appreciated!


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I love my sortainer, but looking back I'd get more, smaller systainers instead.

You would have just ast much capacity in two tlock 1 box systainers.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> I love my sortainer, but looking back I'd get more, smaller systainers instead.
> 
> You would have just ast much capacity in two tlock 1 box systainers.


 Just keeping the fasteners in their original packing?

I do like the convience of pulling a drawer out and having it right there though :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a sort 4 I keep my c12 in along with bits, tips, and other drill related items. 

I have a 9 drawer that I still don't have filled up. 

For screws and fasteners, I would highly suggest getting a sys box or two. When the lid is latched, you can't mix up the screws.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks warner.. thats an idea.

Maybe a sortainer 12 with one of those stacked on top... That would be nice!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

And i should buy this before march 1st :laughing:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was suggesting two of what Warner posted, only in Tloc.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> I was suggesting two of what Warner posted, only in Tloc.


Sorry i was confused at first.. now i see. Thanks..

I might be going that route. I can buy 2 sys1 with the removabale bins for less then a systainer 12..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I use the sortainer.



If I need a lot of fasteners I begin a big bulk box in, but 90% of the time I just keep this little guy stocked.

4 Columns of 3 draws: Wood / Drywall / Concrete / Metal

Wood: #6#8 Construction screws from 3/4-4"/Nails/Stainless screws/trim screws/K-Lath screws.

Drywall: Walldrillers / Expansion Anchors/ Walldogs / Togglers.

Concrete: 3/8*3" HSU Screw anchors/ Qwikcons of various sizes/ Drop-in anchors.

Metal: Various teks, sheet metal screws, machine screws etc.

The sortainer gets pretty darn heavy, and you can't fill every drawer to the top or else the screws stick up and get jammed in the openings above when you pull out the drawers and is a major pain in the ass.

I use to use the coloured box thing like warner has but it didn't offer enough variety and I hate un-stacking to get at stuff. Sortainers kick ass.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I might be going that route. I can buy 2 sys1 with the removabale bins for less then a systainer 12..


Yeah, but think about access. I like to have my 3 sortainers piled up right beside me while I stand on a step ladder trimming out a rack. If I need fasteners I pop open a drawer, grab a cage nut and screw and pop it in. If I need a jack, I pop open another drawer and grab it. etc.

Put is this way...the colored bins work better for fastners. They are lighter, much more efficient use of space, and less money. But the sortainer offers the ability to remove a drawer from a stack without opening anything and for me that is worth the disadvantages.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea i hear what your saying inner.. thats one of the perks of me wanting a sortainer. Just being able to have a pile of systainers on top of the sortainer and still being able to pull the drawers out to get what you need. 

150$ for that is a big bullet to bite that im still trying to get over..


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Heres a question how many dividers does a sortainer come with?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a bunch of dividers, more then enough. I keep a sys box, then a sort 4 and then a sort 9 on a roll board. 

That set up contains all my needed fasteners, my c12 and drill accessories and a bunch of other stuff in the 9.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I may bite the bullet and get a sort 12 and a sys t-loc for on top of the sort!

I better buy them before the 1st of march :laughing:

Ill think of them as my birthday present so it dosnt sting as bad..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich it comes with a lot...probably 3 dividers per drawer.

Buy em all at once, hide the bill from the wife, never think about it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow that sounds like plenty of dividers.. should hold what i want it too.. i like your set-up btw inner.. 



Inner10 said:


> Buy em all at once, hide the bill from the wife, never think about it again. :thumbsup:



Thats my exact plan of attack.. hide hide hide! :Laughing: :Laughing: :Laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, I couldn't be happier really....unless they made the sortainers differently so that the screws didn't jam up when they get over filled.

I have since labeled all of them with a sharpie, I have about 14 total systainers, all of my day-to-day tools are in them. (well I have one with nailguns that are all brand new and never used but what the hell):laughing:

Here's an old pic of a few more:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Does that cart ever get wobbly?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a sort 4 I keep my c12 in along with bits, tips, and other drill related items.
> 
> I have a 9 drawer that I still don't have filled up.
> 
> For screws and fasteners, I would highly suggest getting a sys box or two. When the lid is latched, you can't mix up the screws.


 




Are those timberline boots...and what spilled on the floor..,right foot toe area...:blink:





I pulled a D....:laughing:

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Are those timberline boots...and what spilled on the floor..,right foot toe area...:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laughing:

There Merrill's and I am sure that is some paint, grease, oil and maybe some stain on the floor.

Some people are anal about their concrete shop floors staying nice and clean, me I really don't care what the floor looks like.:laughing:

Good eyes B.:whistling


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks inner, ill use leevalley for systainers in the future.. just checked the price came to 151 with shipping.. so im only out a dollar... But i did get a free shirt from burns :laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

UPDATE:

sortainer came friday.

Got to load and label it up today...

I was short one divider 

Still probably going to need a sys 1 with the removable bins for other odds and ends.. 








































The empty compartments are things that i have to re-stock...

Thanks for everyones input im very pleased with the end result...


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

how are you finding it now that you've had it longer? do the screws shift around much if the sortainer gets upside down or sideways?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have carried it to a few different jobs.. 

I actually havent had any issues yet..

I take extra care carrying it though and make sure it dosnt go upside down..

Having the sortainer on the job saves the day all the time by having those fasteners u need on hand


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I figured I'd bump this old thread. 

For you guys with the sortainers. How do they do as far as stuff shifting around?

Are you able to tip them on their side? Or if they get flipped over is everything all mixed up?


Dave


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> I figured I'd bump this old thread.
> 
> For you guys with the sortainers. How do they do as far as stuff shifting around?
> 
> ...


Good as long as you don't have finishing nails or try to over fill the drawers.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Good as long as you don't have finishing nails or try to over fill the drawers.


Thanks Inner, 

I was looking a them to organize the screws I carry in the truck. So screws should be good I'm thinkin. 

Dave


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> Thanks Inner, I was looking a them to organize the screws I carry in the truck. So screws should be good I'm thinkin. Dave


I would use a sys box for screws.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> Thanks Inner,
> 
> I was looking a them to organize the screws I carry in the truck. So screws should be good I'm thinkin.
> 
> Dave


That's what I use but not for production work, only small jobs and service. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> I would use a sys box for screws.


Smart minds think alike bc :laughing: Yesterday I ordered a couple of the sys 1's with the boxes. I got one for my most common exterior screws and one for drywall/interior screws. And actually also one for my drill accessories. 


In the truck I have a bunch of those plastic Stanley thin organizers with real small amounts of specialty screws I don't use very often. 

I was going to get the 12 drawer and the 4 drawer. Pretty much leave the 12 drawer on a shelf in the truck and swap drawers into the 4 drawer so I can easily carry what screws I need into the customers house. 

Festool has pretty much consumed my life and charge card statements now:laughing:


Dave


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> That's what I use but not for production work, only small jobs and service. I'll post a pic later.


Yup that's exactly what I was thinking. A lot of screws I just carry small buckets full if I use a ton of them. 


Dave


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a 12 and 6 drawer sortainer, and a sys with the boxes.

12 has little bit of everything in there for repair work and when I need a small quantity. All interior screws are stored in there as well.

The 6 is for my gun nails and staples. Ranging from 23 ga. To 15 ga to crown staples.

In my sys with the boxes holds all my grk's for exterior work.

If you tip a sortainer over usually things jam and jump over the drawer dividers. So of course for screws the sys with the boxes are ideal....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 2x sort12, 1x sort6, 1xsort4 and 5 sys1 boxes with the coloured inserts. The sys 1 boxes with the coloured inserts are too damn small! They need one for bulkier stuff that's deeper.

I still like sorts for screws because I can't pop open a sys in the middle of the stack while it's crammed in the truck but I can sneak a few screws from a sort. Here's some old ones:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's how mine are done

I have a exterior set, interior set and a misc set.

































Then I have a sortainer with finish nails and staples 













But for screws I don't use often I have this acro mills organizer 













And if you need a way to store larger pieces in a systainer get the domino systainer as it has 6 large trays with dividers that can be stacked if need be and they are deep too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ohh i like that domino sys...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Ohh i like that domino sys...


Sorry it has 3 large trays with dividers but I have it divided into 6. I'm sure you noticed that though.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I have the sortainers - one 6 and one 12. I mixed up the drawers a bit so I have a 7 and an 11, but you can do whatever you want with them which is nice.
I use them for all my bits, holders, screws, wall anchors etc. Like Inner said, it's great to have first order access to everything you want. No unlatching, unstacking, etc. Just open and it's there. For me this system is great. I rarely need more than a dozen of any given fastener at a given time so not being able to fit as many in each drawer isn't a problem. Breadth of choice is more important than quantity for me. I had to buy more dividers.
Another option is to use the domino tenon systainer. It comes with dividers and you can put fasteners in there.
http://festoolownersgroup.com/festo...rs/sys-1-box-small-parts-organizer/?topicseen


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I use PDY Lift n Lok's for screws and other hardware. I also like those little tube things for small screws. I have a 5 drawer systainer that holds a couple of brad nailers and a couple of pinners with associated fasteners, and a 9 drawer for other screws and hardware for cabinet assembly/pocket holes. 

I like BC's setup with the Systainers with the bins. Would be much easier to just grab a couple of bins out of there than carry the whole PDY, which weighs a to loaded with fasteners. The PDY's are great for holding an assortment of electrical and plumbing fittings and tools. Basically stuff that's not too heavy or doesn't get brought in too often.


----------

